# Typo 3



## M@Zor (6. Juni 2004)

Guten Abend.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat mich auf die Webprogrammierung mit Typo 3 aufmerksam gemacht und diese in den höchsten Tönen gelobt. Bevor ich mich nun damit genauer befasse würde ich gerne noch andere Meinungen darüber einholen. Wie gut ist Typo 3 wirklich? Wie gute Kenntnisse von welchen anderen Webprogrammierarten muss man besitzen? Hierbei sei gesagt dass ich am Anfang der Webprogrammierung stehe und noch praktisch keine Kenntnisse besitze.

Danke schon mal für Antworten.

Gruss mazor


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

besser spät als nie. Mit Typo wird nicht programmiert - wenn du auf Typoscript anspielst, das ist mehr konfigurieren als Programmieren. Typo ist für Seiten mit relativ einfachen Layout und viel Fließtext bestens geeignet. Sobal es aber an wirklich komplexe (oder sagen wir etwas komplexere) Layouts und Anforderungen die mit den Standardtypen nicht zu machen sind geht, wirds ganz schnell "gemein"  . Grundsätzlich brauchst du um vernünftig mit Typo arbeiten zu können kentnisse in HTML, CSS und PHP und SQL können auch nicht schaden...

ciao


----------

